# Errors, typos, misinformation, etc. in/on websites, brochures, data sheets, books, et



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

Found this the other day:








Should be on page 206 of this book:









Actual dose per gallon at the 0.024% level is 4.536 grams, which is 0.16 ounce, not 1/3 ounce. What's that in teaspoons?* It's no less than 1.5 teaspoon per gallon.*


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

Also found this:
Typo on the FARAD site regarding amprolium.
Source: http://www.farad.org/vetgram/ProductInfo.asp?byNada=200-496









*It should say 0.024%, not 0.014%*

http://www.fda.gov/AnimalVeterinary...lDrugProducts/FOIADrugSummaries/ucm148849.htm
"K. Recommended Dosage:

Give amprolium at the 0.012% level (8 fl oz per 50 gallons) as soon as coccidiosis is diagnosed and continue for 3 to 5 days. (In severe outbreaks, give amprolium at the 0.024% level.) Continue with 0.006% amprolium medicated water for an additional 1 to 2 weeks. No other source of drinking water should be available to the birds during this time. Use as the source of amprolium."

Source - http://www.drugs.com/vet/ampromed-p-for-poultry-20-soluble-powder.html


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Nobody gets anything right. Sad world.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

That's why I use liquids vs soluable powders. Sheesh. With all the government interference coming up soon, I'll be stocking up on a few things for sure. And only as a last resort, I'll purchase soluable powders. As a matter of fact while I was at the feed store the other day, I bought a bottle of corid 9.6% liquid solution and it expires toward the end of 2020. I gotta check the expiration dates on the stuff I have already.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

I alsp prefer liquids to powder, the math is much easier, but Gail's book isn't even close. Not only is the amount wrong, the number of treatment days is wrong. Where did she get that info? Did no one bother to proof read it?

And the FARAD error, I *expect* that people like them get it right. 

There are more in Gail's book, which I will post later. Then there are the dosing errors I found on the Twin City Poultry site, and the First State Vet site.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I know what you're talking about and agree with you 100%. I have Gail Damarow's "Chicken Health Handbook." I call it, "The Book of Doom & Gloom." 
I looked through it ONE time, then buried it deep somewhere in my file cabinet and havnt looked for it since.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

dawg53 said:


> I know what you're talking about and agree with you 100%. I have Gail Damarow's "Chicken Health Handbook." I call it, "The Book of Doom & Gloom."
> I looked through it ONE time, then buried it deep somewhere in my file cabinet and havnt looked for it since.


The new book also has this:


----------



## MikeA_15 (Feb 21, 2016)

I could spend hours listing ridiculous and false info in published books from authors like Damerow, Rossier, and Storey guides. When there were and are poultry science professors such as Jull, Heuser, and others producing proven trial results from poultry science departments from Texas A&M, Mississippi State, University of Florida, etc., that is where sense overcomes nonsense.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

MikeA_15 said:


> I could spend hours listing ridiculous and false info in published books from authors like Damerow, Rossier, and Storey guides. When there were and are poultry science professors such as Jull, Heuser, and others producing proven trial results from poultry science departments from Texas A&M, Mississippi State, University of Florida, etc., that is where sense overcomes nonsense.


Storey... that's another good one. I think the duck book says that you can't feed medicated chick starter to ducklings. Used to be true before amprolium was used, but amproliun and/or bactitracin *can* be fed to ducklings.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Kathy, I hope someone doesnt follow those directions regarding the use of ivermectin in their chickens. Giving ivermectin 'pour on' orally will kill a chicken. It is to be applied onto bare skin which is then quickly absorbed through the skin into the bloodstream. I personally have used ivermectin products years ago, and they are ineffective as wormers in poultry. It is due to worm resistance, used too much in poultry as a miteacide that caused the worm resistance. Ivermectin might be used successfully in other livestock, but not chickens.
The injectable ivermectin is ineffective in poultry as well. 
I could go on and on, alot of misinformation there.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I'm so glad I found this site.Even tho I've had chickens for 15 yrs,I do not pretend I know everything.As a matter of fact,I've learned quite a bit on this site in the 3 months I've been coming here.Thanks everybody for sharing your knowledge and for being a friend!


----------

